
So, Amphibians Glow. Humans Just Couldn't See It–Until Now - shaneprrlt
https://www.wired.com/story/amphibians-glow/#intcid=recommendations_wired-right-rail-popular_9c0e8c11-3808-43db-9784-ffb7cddceef0_popular4-1
======
Konnstann
Funnily enough autofluorescence of amphibians is a fairly significant issue in
the research space. When designing any sort of marker you can't use specific
proteins because the background signal from the animal will render it
functionally invisible.

